# Petition for M1 Garands & M1 Carbines



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Obama signed a executive order banning the reimportation of US Govt MI Garand and Carbines. There is a petition being circulated to overturn this order and make the rifles
available for purchase by US citizens.
100,000 signatures needed by March 23, 2017 You can sign this petition on line by going to:
petitions whitehouse.gov
This is petition to overturn Obama's executive order # 13637

Sign petition and pass information on to friends and family, and encourage them to spread 
the word. They are at 35,000 so far.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there way to search... Some pretty stupid and petty petitions that one has to wade through


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...nd-ammunition-repealing-executive-order-13637


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks DJ an Drm50


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Some pretty stupid and petty petitions that one has to wade through


it was pretty funny to see how stupid some of these really were


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

All Thumbs said:


> it was pretty funny to see how stupid some of these really were


I did sign the petition to put Trump on Mt. Rushmore. LOL!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

D J said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...nd-ammunition-repealing-executive-order-13637


There is another petition on there as well for the M1's, but it had less signatures than the one you posted, Im looking for the one that has the 35,000 sigs...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

The Korean Garands and Carbines have been discussed and talked about for more than 10 years. Petitions have been circulated for years, none of this is new. The petitions are a waste of time, nothing came of them in the past
Who knows these rifles may not even be in the Koreans possesion any longer, they may have been sold to any country


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is true, but Trump is in there now. He made a lot of noise about 2nd Admendment and I would
bet he won't pass up a chance to poke O in the eye. 100,000 signatures shouldn't be hard to get
if this was publicized. I think under Clinton they were paying [email protected] to have M1s destroyed. In today's world a M1 is like a Muzzel loader. They are big and heavy and hold 8 rds. Not a weapon
of choice for bad guys. I would like to see some come in from Northern European countries. In
these Armies they took care of their weapons the same as us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

who's obama??/?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> . I would like to see some come in from Northern European countries. In
> these Armies they took care of their weapons the same as us.


Most of these have already been returned to the Army years ago and sold and are being sold today by CMP


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> who's obama??/?


more importantly, who cares....


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice timing....I started lazily searching about 2 weeks ago for a nice m1 carbine. I'd also like to see the m1911a1's become available.


----------

